# Beijing Olympic Games 2008



## jersey10 (3 August 2008)

Ok the second biggest sports event in the world is about to begin.  I am a big sports fan and i love the Olympic Games.  Some of the performances we will see over the next few weeks will be brilliant.  Love the track and field program especially the sprints, but also some of the events that i only watch every four years like cycling, gymnastics, diving, kayaking - all superb to watch.

One thing that p!$$â‚¬s me off is the way the Australian media force feeds the swimming down the consumer's throat.  I don't mind watching / reading about some swimming but in comparison to many of the other sports on offer it is boring.  For some reason the media is infatuated with the swimming team and are hell bent on promoting them as sports superstars.  The Australian swimming team is probably the most uncharismatic group of sports people i have ever come across.

My tip for the top 5 in the medal count:
1. China
2. USA
3. Russia
4. Australia
5. Germany


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

I believe China came 4th (in Barcelona in 1992 and) in Atlanta in 1996
http://www.mapsofworld.com/olympic-trivia/olympic-games-results/barcelona1992.html
http://www.mapsofworld.com/olympic-trivia/olympic-games-results/atlanta1996.html

third in Sydney in 2000
http://www.mapsofworld.com/olympic-trivia/olympic-games-results/sydney2000.html

second in Athens in 2004
http://www.mapsofworld.com/olympic-trivia/olympic-games-results/athens2004.html

and the question then is will the trend continue ? 


PS China only came 11th in 1998, so again, a quick ascention to the world stage. 
http://www.mapsofworld.com/olympic-trivia/olympic-games-results/seoul1988.html


----------



## jersey10 (3 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



2020hindsight said:


> I believe China came 4th (in Barcelona in 1992 and) in Atlanta in 1996
> http://www.mapsofworld.com/olympic-trivia/olympic-games-results/barcelona1992.html
> http://www.mapsofworld.com/olympic-trivia/olympic-games-results/atlanta1996.html
> 
> ...




It is a big call but I think with the home ground advantage China just might be able to do it.


----------



## dutchie (3 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

G'day jersey10

I agree that China will win overall medal tally. I think they have been putting big effort into sports they have not before.

Our swimming team usually contributes one third of our medal tally.

Cheers

dutchie


----------



## Duckman#72 (4 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



jersey10 said:


> Ok the second biggest sports event in the world is about to begin.




Hi Jersey

I'll have a passing look at the Olympics but I don't want to peak too soon. 

The biggest sporting event in the world will be here before we know it. It still looks like Geelong will be too strong but Hawks and Bulldogs will make their presence felt.

Duckman


----------



## jersey10 (8 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

Just saw the odds for highest gold medal tally

China 11/2

US 4/1

Russia 25/1

Any other country 100/1

I'll have $50 on China.


----------



## agro (8 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

China will clean them out


----------



## jersey10 (8 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



agro said:


> China will clean them out




I wouldn't underestimate the US, i think it will be close.


----------



## Timmy (8 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



Duckman#72 said:


> The biggest sporting event in the world will be here before we know it. It still looks like Geelong will be too strong but Hawks and Bulldogs will make their presence felt.
> 
> Duckman




hahahahahahahaha

I was thinking:
1. Soccer World Cup
2. Tour de France
3. Olympics .........

but you are right Duckman, should be
1. AFL Grand Final
2. AFL Final Series
3. AFL home and away season
4. Soccer World Cup
etc.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I believe China came 4th (in Barcelona in 1992 and) in Atlanta in 1996
> third in Sydney in 2000
> second in Athens in 2004
> and the question then is will the trend continue ?




And also Aus has gone from 

1988 14th
1992 10th
1996 7th
2000 4th !! (Sydney of course ) 
2004 4th 

Where will we come ??  - gee but anyting better than 10th would be brilliant yes?

PS So Andrew Bolt ( Sth African origins, probably never excelled in any sport except tiddlywinks)  thinks Australians are reaching for too high a star in the sporting arena ...

well Andrew baby - watch and learn what real heroes can do - and ps - please don't try to take any of their credit away  from them, you miserable duplicitous worm.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



2020hindsight said:


> And also Aus has gone from
> 
> 1988 14th
> 1992 10th
> ...



So where did Sth Africa come?  (with all that Afro-athletic talent?) 

1988 >45
1992  42nd
1996 27th
2000 55th
2004 43rd 


Andrew - 
 just bag it m8 !!



> PS "and don't you bludy call me mate, mate!!"




PS background reading if'n you're intrested 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=322257&highlight=bolt#post322257


----------



## jersey10 (10 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

Looking good so far...


Rank NOC Name Men Women Open/Mixed Total Rank by Total 
G S B T G S B T G S B T G S B T 
1  CHN - China  1  1   2  3    3      4  1   5  2  
2  USA - United States  1   2  3  1  2  2  5      2  2  4  8  1  
3  KOR - Korea  2  1   3          2  1   3  4  
4  CZE - Czech Republic  1    1  1    1      2    2  =5  
5  AUS - Australia      1   1  2      1   1  2  =5  


http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/INF/GL/95A/GL0000000.shtml


----------



## Stan 101 (10 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



2020hindsight said:


> So where did Sth Africa come?  (with all that Afro-athletic talent?)
> 
> 1988 >45
> 1992  42nd
> ...




2020, 
I understand where you are coming from, but you cannot compare a country like South Africa with 40% unemployment to Australia. Australia Started pouring money into the Institute of Sport after Montreal Olympics where we didn't get a gold and only 4 or 5 medals in total. Embarrassment forced the government's hand. I'd like to see a dollar figure placed on the medal count in Beijing to put it in perspective.
South Africa has only just come out of apartheid in reality and simply doesn't have the cash to buy / create athletes to bolster national pride like Australia do.
Here's to a great medal count for Oz in Beijing!


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



Stan 101 said:


> 2020,
> I understand where you are coming from, but you cannot compare a country like South Africa with 40% unemployment to Australia. Australia Started pouring money into the Institute of Sport after Montreal Olympics where we didn't get a gold and only 4 or 5 medals in total. Embarrassment forced the government's hand. I'd like to see a dollar figure placed on the medal count in Beijing to put it in perspective.
> South Africa has only just come out of apartheid in reality and simply doesn't have the cash to buy / create athletes to bolster national pride like Australia do.
> Here's to a great medal count for Oz in Beijing!



fair enough, Stan 101, 
 but how typical of Bolt to pour water on the Aussie effort and/or the impending euphoria of the Olympics (which Aussies enjoy so much) - it's as much the timing as anything (imo)


----------



## justjohn (10 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

Boy, if we hang on in the  soccer it will be a minor/major miricle 17 minutes to go:bowdown:


----------



## Stan 101 (10 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



2020hindsight said:


> fair enough, Stan 101,
> but how typical of Bolt to pour water on the Aussie effort




Just point to the scoreboard and let Mr Bolt suffer in his jocks, 2020... hehe


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

Leisel Jones gets the fourth best time in history for women's 100m breaststroke 

...which means she's done it three times better in the past 

http://www.abc.net.au/olympics/2008/results/historical/athletes/9345.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

What about Libby Trickett's smile !  (finally a gold) 
as the missus says "it lights up the sun !"


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

And Stephanie Rice (and other gold medal winners) to be on a set of stamps ... (as in the past apparently)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/08/11/2331859.htm?section=justin&site=olympics/2008



> Gold medallist Rice to appear on stamp
> Posted 1 hour 24 minutes ago
> 
> Olympic gold medallist Stephanie Rice will be the first Australian athlete to feature on a new series of stamps.
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



2020hindsight said:


> What about Libby Trickett's smile !  (finally a gold)
> as the missus says "it lights up the sun !"




Yeah it`s a glow hey.Seems a rare person who brings out the best in everyone.Jessicah Schipper (OAM) a close bronze.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

wys
Libby Lenton/Trickett reminds me of Alisa Camplin a bit  ... 
These stamps from 2002 Winter Olympics..

No need to explain why Steven Bradbury is smiling btw lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia_at_the_Winter_Olympics

http://www.smh.com.au/news/beijing2...ss-beijing-2008/2008/03/21/1205602631481.html


> *Libby Lenton won't go to Games*March 21, 2008 - 12:04PM
> 
> *There will however be a swimmer on the team and racing in China in the Australian swim suit who looks suspiciously like Lenton, only competing under the name Libby Trickett*.
> 
> ...


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

Well give a cheer for the poor old medal starved Brits:

1st gold medal in the pool for *48 years.*


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



wayneL said:


> Well give a cheer for the poor old medal starved Brits:
> 
> 1st gold medal in the pool for *48 years.*




what about those cheeks of hers  - either she's real excited, or she spilled the rouge jar   
PS good on her


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

The eights are on !!! - repechage !!  cmon tomkins et al

(ok doh - probably a rerun because they were interviewed immediately after and they weren't puffing lol - 
 still we're in - the finals on Sunday !!



> rep·e·chage   n.   A trial heat, especially in rowing, allowing competitors who have already lost a heat another chance to qualify for the semifinals. A second chance




a second chance !!
If only life had one of them lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

As someone just said ...
If Phelps was a country he'd currently be coming 6th - but that is sure to improve 

puts things into perspective I guess.  

PS told you you'd be missed Thorpey lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



2020hindsight said:


> gold medal winners to be on a set of stamps



....


----------



## Julia (12 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*

Cost of staging the Olympic Games to China is currently estimated at about $US65 billion.

Can't help thinking of all the other ways this huge amount of money could have been spent rather than  a sports fest of such transitory nature.


----------



## trading_rookie (14 August 2008)

Bolt's parents are Dutch as in from the Netherlands, not Dutch as in Afrikaans. Even if he was a 'sour' African I doubt he'd have any interest in how they're doing in the Olympics since he'd made it clear during a Socceroo's v Hellas game that any Australian-Greeks supporting Hellas were traitors...don't think he'd want to come across as being hypocritical.

In any event, Bolt is an idiot.


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



2020hindsight said:


> well Andrew baby - watch and learn what real heroes can do - and ps - please don't try to take any of their credit away  from them, you miserable duplicitous worm.




2020, did you actually read his Herald Sun article? 

A lot of his comments make sense. Of course, the extrapolation of sportspersons per head of population wore thin, but other comments he makes are quite sensible. For example - has our obession with sport been completely healthy for our country? Do we admire Aboriginal success on the sporting field so quickly because it hides all the social failures off the field?   

Nowhere in that article did Bolt try and play down the achievements of Australian Athletes. The whole point of his argument was that.... *the rest of the world are less impressed with Australia's sporting results than we would like to think.  * And he is possibly right.  

Now please don't send me messages saying I too am an Un-Australian, miserable duplicitious worm. I enjoy sport and love watching the Olympics, but I am realistic enought to know that our gold medals impress us more than it does other countries. 

I know that Bolt is one of the few journos that has the temerity to challenge Emperor Rudd, but at least keep an open mind to his comments. 

Duckman


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 August 2008)

> Do we admire Aboriginal success on the sporting field so quickly because it hides all the social failures off the field?




My first thought is not hide, but show others that it is possible to develop their natural abilities and succeed in sport.Wasted talent is awful.

Thought invoking question but tying sport to social failures is divisive by intent.


----------



## banjosmyth (15 August 2008)

*Re: Olympic Games*



Duckman#72 said:


> Hi Jersey
> 
> I'll have a passing look at the Olympics but I don't want to peak too soon.
> 
> ...




Sorry mate

But have you not heard of the man called 'Buddy Love'

Come finals time The hawks will shine!

Go Buddy!


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 August 2008)

duckman said:
			
		

> 2020, did you actually read his Herald Sun article?
> 
> A lot of his comments make sense. Of course, the extrapolation of sportspersons per head of population wore thin, but other comments he makes are quite sensible. For example - has our obession with sport been completely healthy for our country? Do we admire Aboriginal success on the sporting field so quickly because it hides all the social failures off the field?
> ..........
> ...




Duck,

"Now please don't send me messages saying I too am an Un-Australian"
hell no.
Question I have to ask myself is can I be bothered talking about Bolt lol - especially get out of bed on a cold morning to make this post.  Whatever, here goes.... 

background to my post was that I read some of his article on this – spending on sport - (I rarely get to the end of any of his articles btw)  and then heard him on a Sydney ABC talkback putting forward the same ideas (I was driving at the time).

So here we are on the eve of the Olympics, and Bolt is pouring cold water on the importance of sport, and in effect on the achievements of kids who have been training for 4 years, and about to face their final moment of truth.  Sure he spins it up with a sudden concern for aborigines etc.   Not bad for someone who fought the Sorry statement - probably fighting against the next logical extension, namely Twiggy's proposal to get them some real employment sheesh etc. - but I digress. 

To be honest I was amazed at how many rang in – about 50-50 for and against.  A few pointed out that sport and Australia are synonymous, that kids who get up at 4am every day don’t deserve this criticism from couch potatoes who can't play tiddlewinks very well, that it leads to a healthy lifestyle, cuts down medical expenses in later life, a fraction of the money (or rather better value) that was wasted in Johnny Howard’s $121 million during pre-election WorkChoices propaganda including 98,000 mousepads, etc

The bit that really got me was when he said “of course you can pro-rata Australia’s population (for this exercise)!".  That particular tone in his voice (if you've seen him speak, you'll know it).   

Now , I don’t know if you watch Barrie Cassidy’s "Insiders" (it’s my Sunday religion – except when city2surf is on), but just the previous weekend he had been on the show, and lol – with the same look of outraged innocence had claimed “of course you can’t pro-rata Australia’s carbon footprint".  Fortunately Malcolm Farr "pointed out the weakness in his argument to him"  - i.e. gave him measure for measure so that his normal yelling over others didn't work. 



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malcolm_Farr
> Malcolm ..served as President of the Federal Parliamentary Press Gallery until 2005




As you say (mildly expressed) “his comments on pro-rata wore thin” -  implying we should limit ourselves to the same trivial expenditure that an Indian or Chinese or African might spend or whatever.  (The same Indian etc who he happily preaches should be entitled to as little as 1/25th the carbon emissions we make per head). 

As I was driving along, I was absolutely splitting my sides.  

I guess we could talk about his opinion on the Stolen Generation (denial) , on GW (denial), on the original Iraq War (strongly in favour),  on the ABC (accuses them of left wing bias – along with SMH, THE Age, etc)  yet lol – the ABC invite him to spoil their Insiders show every now and again with his rude interjections. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Bolt



> Bolt frequently accuses the ABC, The Sydney Morning Herald, The Age and some other newspapers of strong left-wing bias.[2]




:topic Off topic , but here’s an example of his run-ins with the courts due to his “journalistic style”.. .. 

PS "Duplicitous" may not have been the righ word 
try "misleading" and "disingenuous" maybe. 



> In 2002, Magistrate Jelena Popovic was awarded $246,000 damages for defamation after suing Bolt and the publishers of the Herald Sun over a 13 December 2000 column in which he claimed she had "hugged two drug traffickers she let walk free". Popovic contended she had in fact shaken their hands to congratulate them on having completed a rehabilitation program.
> 
> The jury found that the article was not true, that it was not a faithful and accurate record of judicial proceedings and that it was not fair comment on a matter of public interest. It found that the column had, however, been reasonable and not malicious.[6] Bolt emerged from the Supreme Court after the jury verdict, insisting his column had been accurate and that the mixed verdict was a victory for free speech.
> 
> His statement outside the court was harshly criticised by Supreme Court judge Bernard Bongiorno, who later overturned the jury’s decision, ruling that Bolt had not acted reasonably because he did not seek a response from Ms Popovic before writing the article and, in evidence given during the trial, showed he did not care whether or not the article was defamatory. Justice Bongiorno included $25,000 punitive damages in his award against Bolt and the newspaper for both the *"misleading" and "disingenuous"* comments he had made outside court and the newspaper’s reporting of the jury’s decision. The Court of Appeal later reversed the $25,000 punitive damages, though it upheld the defamation finding, describing Bolt’s conduct as "at worst, dishonest and misleading and at best, grossly careless."


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 August 2008)

another stamp coming up 
what a ripper.


----------



## Duckman#72 (19 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Duck,
> 
> 
> The bit that really got me was when he said “of course you can pro-rata Australia’s population (for this exercise)!".  That particular tone in his voice (if you've seen him speak, you'll know it).
> ...




Hi 2020

Can we expect the same attack from you on Aussie Sports Minister Kate Ellis for her comments on funding for Australian sport?

It wasn't far off Bolt's comments.  But I suppose if it comes from Labour. To put it in sporting parlance - you can handle a left jab but not the right hook.

She said that was unlikely to be substantial increases to the funding of sport and added......We also need to be mindful of the size of our economy, the size of our population versus the competing nations we are up against".

This from our Sports Minister!!! What about the timing 2020? She had hardly stepped off the plan from Bejing!! All those Aussie athletes she has now offended.  Talk about pouring cold water over the importance of sport!!

What is clearly evident form the British is that funding and concerted sporting programs gets you medals. 

Another thing and it may have already been discussed. What is the go with the dias this year? Silver and Bronze are on the same level. Is this the new politically corect way of doing things? Have the last few Olympics been like that? Even the flags have only two levels. Gold and the rest.


Duckman


----------



## Julia (19 August 2008)

All you sports fans are completely entitled to your views, and I'm glad you're enjoying the current spectacle, but it's unreasonable not to accept that there is a substantial portion of the population who would prefer to see some of the huge spending on sport go to e.g. education, health, infrastructure.


----------



## Duckman#72 (19 August 2008)

Julia said:


> All you sports fans are completely entitled to your views, and I'm glad you're enjoying the current spectacle, but it's unreasonable not to accept that there is a substantial portion of the population who would prefer to see some of the huge spending on sport go to e.g. education, health, infrastructure.




Hi Julia

I agree entirely. There needs to be a happy medium. At what cost are we placing on medals? I love sport and I like us to continue succeeding on the world stage but we need to be careful that we don't end up chasing success to the detriment of other more important aspects(arguable I know) of our society.

Duckman


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 August 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Can we expect the same attack from you on Aussie Sports Minister Kate Ellis for her comments on funding for Australian sport?
> 
> It wasn't far off Bolt's comments.  But I suppose if it comes from Labour. To put it in sporting parlance - you can handle a left jab but not the right hook.
> 
> ...



duck
Hey if she said the same things that he did with the same timing, (see below) , then she can bag it as well lol. (for mine).

I haven't heard her comments (and you haven't posted them) - and right now (for a week or two) I'm working with dial-up connection.   I'm guessing , since John Coates proposed extra expenditure, then she was responding to media eager to get her response.   In these uncertain financial, racial, and climatic times, it is obviously unlikely it will be increased. (sure, no argument). 

And I'm guessing she had returned from Beijing, i.e. *after* the euphoria had caught hold (as against immediately before it started, when the athletes were in an excited state of expectation).

PS Am I pro-left or pro-right?  I vote either.  Certainly I prefer the way the Aborigines are treated under Labor, as well as the climate, and the investment in scientists and education generally for Australia's future;  and who knows, maybe if you or any of us travel, we'll find Aussie has a much improved image abroard as well.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 August 2008)

Sport is the great leveler in my experience.
If you think ya **** don`t stink, well you soon find out that it does.


----------



## Duckman#72 (19 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> duck
> Hey if she said the same things that he did with the same timing, (see below) , then she can bag it as well lol. (for mine).
> 
> I haven't heard her comments (and you haven't posted them) - and right now (for a week or two) I'm working with dial-up connection.   I'm guessing , since John Coates proposed extra expenditure, then she was responding to media eager to get her response.   In these uncertain financial, racial, and climatic times, it is obviously unlikely it will be increased. (sure, no argument).




Excellent 2020!! I'll look forward to reading your bagging!!!

As for the quote...sorry, in post #34 I left out the " in front of the... (We also blah etc)

2020 have you got any idea on the podium levels. Are Silver and Bronze just treated the same now?

Duckman


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 August 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> ..have you got any idea on the podium levels. Are Silver and Bronze just treated the same now?



No but it's an excellent point 
not sure if political correctness is involved.  Maybe just that the shorter people who had won gold could step up two steps, but not 3 

Heck, took me a couple of days to get used to them finishing the swimming at the wrong end of the pool     (i.e. instead of the right hand end).

Just to be different praps? 
Same reason we drive on the left, and the yanks on the right?

They say they're considering having the swimming in Ireland in 2024, and they'll probably swim across the pool - again, just to be different 

PS no need to have all those heats  - I mean you could have 30 lanes - just that the 1500m is 75 "lengths / widths whatever" of the pool.

PS back to the podium and the same level for second and third flags - as someone once said, if it's between a stuff-up and a conspiracy, the best option is to go with the stuff-up.


----------



## wayneL (19 August 2008)

ROTFLMAO!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/portal/m...rid=&xml=/portal/2008/08/19/ftolympics119.xml



> *As the British medal count soars, the Australians are resorting to class warfare, says Jim White*
> 
> The Australians are getting desperate here in Beijing. As Britain eases past them in the medal table, they face the ultimate humiliation: being beaten at the Olympics by the Poms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 August 2008)

How was that for a photo second to Sally McClelland.What an absolute desire to achieve her goal and pluck a silver medal too.

Sally McClelland 100m hurdles silver medal.


----------



## robert toms (20 August 2008)

Perhaps Australia win most of their medals when they are lying down or prostrate...as in the swimming pool.

That medal from Sally McLelland was a triple A class medal....harder to win them in athletics than any other sport.More countries participate.
Speaking of athletics ,the rivalry between Coe and Ovett was rivetting at the time.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 August 2008)

Sorry, i got the spelling wrong with Sally McLellan.


----------



## nomore4s (20 August 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> How was that for a photo second to Sally McClelland.What an absolute desire to achieve her goal and pluck a silver medal too.
> 
> Sally McClelland 100m hurdles silver medal.




lol did you see her interview afterwards and her celebration with the Candaian girl.

Sounded like an excited 5 year old hardly made any sense, "Did you see me....." rotflmao.

Good on her.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 August 2008)

nomore4s said:


> lol did you see her interview afterwards and her celebration with the Candaian girl.
> 
> Sounded like an excited 5 year old hardly made any sense, "Did you see me....." rotflmao.




ditto on the rofl,
thinking more about it, maybe it would be best if they don't swab her - 
maybe she's been eating some of those fancy mushrooms in her Chop Suey - by mistake of course 



Wysiwyg said:


> Sorry, i got the spelling wrong with Sally McLellan.



and?

u're lucky wys, - we're in a forgiving mood today lol


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 August 2008)

Yeah, Australia looks light-on for track and field finalists so it is joyous for these moments to happen.And she`s a spunk too.:


----------



## Gspot (20 August 2008)

Too much importance is placed on winning gold at the olympics. A country can win 50 silver medals and 50 bronze medals and finish below a country that wins 1 gold medal. Crazy!


----------



## treefrog (20 August 2008)

must admit haven't been watching the big O - can't seem to get excited about what essentially seems to be a contest platform for obscure sports - 10m air pistol
synchronised swimming
beach volleyball
badminton
breaststoke
water polo
ping pong
rowing
wrestling
mountain bikes
knucklebones
hopscotch
marbles
etc etc etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 August 2008)

treefrog said:


> .. what essentially seems to be a contest platform for obscure sports ...
> ...
> badminton
> ...




:topic corny joke I heard recently ..

I've just picked up this puppy from the pound
his name is Minton
trouble is he has an inconvenient habit of eating shuttlecocks
Badminton


----------



## Spaghetti (20 August 2008)

Due to circumstances beyond my control I have spent all of 15 minutes actually watching olympic games.

However one story in the print media stands out and that is of Anna Meares.

If olympics do stand for anything then that type of committment and drive is it.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/beijing_olympics/story/0,27313,24207828-5017607,00.html

Silver as good as gold for Anna Meares at Beijing Olympics


----------



## korrupt_1 (20 August 2008)

What's with the nonstop softball coverage on 7??? Can only take so much softball.... ended up switching over to "So you think you can dance"...


----------



## Boggo (22 August 2008)

Watching the 100m on the Olympics the other night reminded me of a night club in New York......

First you hear a gunshot and then half a dozen afro-american guys start running like buggery.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 August 2008)

Another wicked world record to Jamaica in the 4 x 100m.Images to remember for a long time.Usain Bolt, ex-archer.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 August 2008)

Steve Hoo? Steve Hooker, Australian Pole vaulter.


----------



## jersey10 (23 August 2008)

jersey10 said:


> My tip for the top 5 in the medal count:
> 1. China
> 2. USA
> 3. Russia
> ...







Rank NOC Name Men Women Open/Mixed Total Rank by Total 
G S B T G S B T G S B T G S B T 
1  CHN - China  20  7  7  34  27  10  17  54    1  1  47  17  25  89  2  
2  USA - United States  17  12  19  48  13  22  15  50  1  2  1  4  31  36  35  102  1  
3  GBR - Great Britain  10  8  6  24  7  5  5  17  1   2  3  18  13  13  44  4  
4  RUS - Russian Fed.  9  7  17  33  8  11  5  24      17  18  22  57  3  
5  GER - Germany  6  6  5  17  5  2  6  13  3  1  2  6  14  9  13  36  6  
6  AUS - Australia  4  6  8  18  8  6  8  22   2   2  12  14  16  42  5  



I wish i was that accurate with my stock picking!


----------



## Aussiejeff (23 August 2008)

Great jump Mr Hooker!! :bounce:

Wot? No mention of the BMX?? I had a barrel of larfs watching that lot. Hope it continues at the next games, only BIGGER jumps and LONGER races..... those riders need to SUFFER more at an Olympics event.

LOL



aj


----------



## bigt (26 August 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/olympics/article1603053.ece

and we beat you whilst sitting on our arses


----------



## jersey10 (26 August 2008)

jersey10 said:


> Ok the second biggest sports event in the world is about to begin.  I am a big sports fan and i love the Olympic Games.  Some of the performances we will see over the next few weeks will be brilliant.  Love the track and field program especially the sprints, but also some of the events that i only watch every four years like cycling, gymnastics, diving, kayaking - all superb to watch.
> 
> One thing that p!$$€s me off is the way the Australian media force feeds the swimming down the consumer's throat.  I don't mind watching / reading about some swimming but in comparison to many of the other sports on offer it is boring.  For some reason the media is infatuated with the swimming team and are hell bent on promoting them as sports superstars.  The Australian swimming team is probably the most uncharismatic group of sports people i have ever come across.
> 
> ...






Final Medal Count……


Rank NOC Name Men Women Open/Mixed Total Rank by Total 
G S B T G S B T G S B T G S B T 
1  CHN - China  24  10  8  42  27  11  19  57    1  1  51  21  28  100  2  
2  USA - United States  20  13  20  53  15  23  15  53  1  2  1  4  36  38  36  110  1  
3  RUS - Russian Fed.  12  8  20  40  11  13  8  32      23  21  28  72  3  
4  GBR - Great Britain  11  8  7  26  7  5  6  18  1   2  3  19  13  15  47  4  
5  GER - Germany  7  7  6  20  6  2  7  15  3  1  2  6  16  10  15  41  6  
6  AUS - Australia  6  6  9  21  8  7  8  23   2   2  14  15  17  46  5  


Almost perfect except for Great Britain and have Aus and Germany in wrong order.  Didn't think GB would do as well as they did.  Am going to tip them for third in 2012 just ahead of Russia.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2008)

Well done Jersey 

I had the following , but rats I forgot to post it ...  
Also I had Austria instead of Australia 

Predicted:-


> 1 CHN - China 24 10 8 42 27 11 19 57 1 1 51 21 28 100 2
> 2 USA - United States 20 13 20 53 15 23 15 53 1 2 1 4 36 38 36 110 1
> 3 RUS - Russian Fed. 12 8 20 40 11 13 8 32 23 21 28 72 3
> 4 GBR - Great Britain 11 8 7 26 7 5 6 18 1 2 3 19 13 15 47 4
> ...




Actual


> 1 CHN - China 24 10 8 42 27 11 19 57 1 1 51 21 28 100 2
> 2 USA - United States 20 13 20 53 15 23 15 53 1 2 1 4 36 38 36 110 1
> 3 RUS - Russian Fed. 12 8 20 40 11 13 8 32 23 21 28 72 3
> 4 GBR - Great Britain 11 8 7 26 7 5 6 18 1 2 3 19 13 15 47 4
> ...




Three little letters!!  

PS well done to you.


----------

